# are milestars the last 155-80-13 tire ???



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

in WW of course.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

really fuckin shitty if milestars are all you can get :angry:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

no,there's the tornells too and a few other ones............guy here has tigerpaws,hurcules,tornells,milestars, always in stock (Call 480-332-3270)


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

DanielDucati said:


> no,there's the tornells too and a few other ones............guy here has tigerpaws,hurcules,tornells,milestars, always in stock (Call 480-332-3270)


I picked up tornells today for 55 a piece in Dallas ,they look good


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

any pics of them tornells?


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> any pics of them tornells?


 similar to the firestone look


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> any pics of them tornells?


Buffed mine out but they are nice tires and whitewall stays bright white


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Picked up these today









These are tornells on my 62


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Marty McFly said:


> similar to the firestone look


:no:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

If you drive over the border you can buy (Tornells)a set of 4 for $135 in Nogales,Mexico........Im sure TJ has the same price.......


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Buffed mine out but they are nice tires and whitewall stays bright white


Can you still get these tires? I know you were selling them a while back but not sure if you still got some I'm in colorado and need a set of buffed whites ASAP Let me kno thanks


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm looking for 13" coopers, hercules, or Tornels. Needing a place that's willing to ship. Anyone?


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

I got a good set for sell for 200 Coopers


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i was curious about this too. it the only reason y Ive been considering 20 inch spokes and vogues. If 155/80/13's are still accessible then i might just have to buy sum nice cross-laced 72 spokes......


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

86 Limited said:


> i was curious about this too. it the only reason y Ive been considering 20 inch spokes and vogues. If 155/80/13's are still accessible then i might just have to buy sum nice cross-laced 72 spokes......


theres always them 5.20 cokers or the repop premium sportways !


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

are the new 5.20's like a radial tire instead of the old unsafe bias ply? them bitches are expensive too lol


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a couple of sets of milestar touring and lemans champions for sale they are new


----------



## shockker559 (Aug 19, 2010)

DanielDucati said:


> If you drive over the border you can buy (Tornells)a set of 4 for $135 in Nogales,Mexico........Im sure TJ has the same price.......


Name of shop who sells them


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Buffed mine out but they are nice tires and whitewall stays bright white


WAY TO FUCK UP A NEW SET OF TIRES :thumbsup::roflmao:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

84regal said:


> Can you still get these tires? I know you were selling them a while back but not sure if you still got some *I'm in colorado* and need a set of buffed whites ASAP Let me kno thanks


I WAS GONNA SAY NEW MEXICO BUT I SEE THE *** WHITE WALL DISEASE THRIVES IN COLORADO TOO uffin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> WAY TO FUCK UP A NEW SET OF TIRES :thumbsup::roflmao:


^^^ mad cause he broke and cant afford a set.


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> I WAS GONNA SAY NEW MEXICO BUT I SEE THE *** WHITE WALL DISEASE THRIVES IN COLORADO TOO uffin:


Haha probably Rollin chinas and brown stars thinking he's the shit Dumbass


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Buffed mine out but they are nice tires and whitewall stays bright white


:thumbsup: rock that shit don't worry about what the crowd is doin. You do you.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> I WAS GONNA SAY NEW MEXICO BUT I SEE THE *** WHITE WALL DISEASE THRIVES IN COLORADO TOO uffin:


fuck skinny whites


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

84regal said:


> Haha probably Rollin chinas and brown stars thinking he's the shit Dumbass


lookin more like chinas and premium sportways for this guy :dunno:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I'm looking for 13" coopers, hercules, or Tornels. Needing a place that's willing to ship. Anyone?


Www.onlinetires.com has hercules and cooper trendsetters both whitewall. Hercules are 53.10 and coopers are 56. They ship or u can pick them up at warehouse in cerritos california


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Www.onlinetires.com has hercules and cooper trendsetters both whitewall. Hercules are 53.10 and coopers are 56. They ship or u can pick them up at warehouse in cerritos california


I saw that I wonder if that's legit


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Again . . I would love to see them cooper whitewalls :roflmao:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Www.onlinetires.com has hercules and cooper trendsetters both whitewall. Hercules are 53.10 and coopers are 56. They ship or u can pick them up at warehouse in cerritos california


They post them on the website that they have them in stock but its false, they won't get a shipment till next month, you have to call to see if the distributor is going send them, so its not legit, and don't go based on people see on the website, post on here that have him in stock


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i dont care for the wait i just dont want the selection to die off.....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Www.onlinetires.com has hercules and cooper trendsetters both whitewall. Hercules are 53.10 and coopers are 56. They ship or u can pick them up at warehouse in cerritos california


I tried ordering from them and a few companies last month and all orders for these brand tires were cancelled as well as the hankook 14's. they will accept an order and then contact you a couple days later offering a "comparable" black wire tire as a substitute.


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

damn i need some tires asap my fronts showing metal


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

Drew513Ryder said:


> damn i need some tires asap my fronts showing metal


get some black walls. they are cheap and readily available uffin:


----------



## 1sick2kacr (May 17, 2010)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> get some black walls. they are cheap and readily available uffin:


Just picked these up from summit racing.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

1sick2kacr said:


> Just picked these up from summit racing.


they look nice :ugh: what size are they ???


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

1sick2kacr said:


> Just picked these up from summit racing.


Im all for the fat whites but I think those are a little too fat for me haha. Those the silvertons?


----------



## 1sick2kacr (May 17, 2010)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Im all for the fat whites but I think those are a little too fat for me haha. Those the silvertons?


They are the Silvertons. Wasn't sure I'd like the fat whites. But seeing as how they compliment the white top, pinstipe & piping on the seats I'm pretty happy with them.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

1sick2kacr said:


> They are the Silvertons. Wasn't sure I'd like the fat whites. But seeing as how they compliment the white top, pinstipe & piping on the seats I'm pretty happy with them.


looks nice homie ! uffin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

1sick2kacr said:


> They are the Silvertons. Wasn't sure I'd like the fat whites. But seeing as how they compliment the white top, pinstipe & piping on the seats I'm pretty happy with them.


I got the rear fillers you need for that lac


----------



## 1sick2kacr (May 17, 2010)

regal ryda said:


> I got the rear fillers you need for that lac


Lol. It's cool bro. I already got the complete set of new ones. She's about to get lifted and painted.


----------



## 1sick2kacr (May 17, 2010)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> looks nice homie ! uffin:


Thanks boss.


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> get some black walls. they are cheap and readily available uffin:


nah, wheres a good place to get some ww 155s not brownstar looking for uniroyal


----------



## y928 (Mar 12, 2010)

^^^ not gonna find any uniroyal tires from any 
Shop or website anytime soon unless they have a secret stash they are letting go.


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

what other brands can be found


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Drew513Ryder said:


> what other brands can be found


None. None are being made and none being sold retail unless its old stock. Either pay the price from someone selling an extra set they have or ride black walls. Those are the current options.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

This is getting ridiculous, I'm going to call my Phoenix connection and see what's up.


----------



## y928 (Mar 12, 2010)

That's why I'm holding onto these for a while


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

just came across these Hercules, ad says their a whitewall $53.10 ea, shipping to my area (21225) was 55 for the set

http://www.onlinetires.com/products...13+hercules+mr+iv+touring+79t+ww.html#reviews


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

caprice on dz said:


> just came across these Hercules, ad says their a whitewall $53.10 ea, shipping to my area (21225) was 55 for the set
> 
> http://www.onlinetires.com/products...13+hercules+mr+iv+touring+79t+ww.html#reviews


let us know how it goes :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

caprice on dz said:


> just came across these Hercules, ad says their a whitewall $53.10 ea, shipping to my area (21225) was 55 for the set
> 
> http://www.onlinetires.com/products...13+hercules+mr+iv+touring+79t+ww.html#reviews


I placed the same order for the 3rd time 2 days ago for those and the coopers and just got the same email stating they're black walls. So once again I called to yell at them to update their fucking website an make sure I wouldn't have any charges.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

hno:



:roflmao:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I placed the same order for the 3rd time 2 days ago for those and the coopers and just got the same email stating they're black walls. So once again I called to yell at them to update their fucking website an make sure I wouldn't have any charges.


yea most websites don't stock any tires because they are drop shipped from the tire manufacturer which explains why they are usually priced cheaper than your local tire store since they don't have overhead. At the same time their website isn't up to date with current "available" tires. Alot of times the tire image is only there to represent a brand and thread pattern but not necessarily mean it's a ww or bw.


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

damn im about to just buy some brownstars, wheres a good place to get them anybody know?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Drew513Ryder said:


> damn im about to just buy some brownstars, wheres a good place to get them anybody know?


I believe this guy sells the milestars....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/365045-155-80-13-ww-stock-196-00-set-5.html


----------



## y928 (Mar 12, 2010)

visionquest23 in long beach area has hercules WW 155/80/13
$55each (562)225-7490


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

yes i have lots out here in long beach...


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I placed the same order for the 3rd time 2 days ago for those and the coopers and just got the same email stating they're black walls. So once again I called to yell at them to update their fucking website an make sure I wouldn't have any charges.


your right they need to update their site. I have seen some sites that show a whitewall tire but state its a blackwall but these fools clearly state its a whitewall


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

found these on evilbay but damn price is nuts
http://www.ebay.com/itm/155-80-13-1...s_Car_Truck_Tires&hash=item3382ee84d5&vxp=mtr


----------



## abraham62 (Sep 26, 2010)

Do you still anytime left?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

y928 said:


> That's why I'm holding onto these for a while
> 
> View attachment 660560


Nice stash, I may let one set of these go for the right $$


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

whats the right price? I might want a set shipped to 92104 if not how much for 2


----------



## y928 (Mar 12, 2010)

209impala said:


> Nice stash, I may let one set of these go for the right $$
> 
> View attachment 669157
> 
> ...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

BIGJOE619 said:


> whats the right price? I might want a set shipped to 92104 if not how much for 2


PM sent


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Fuck it just roll 5.20's ... lol just saying.


----------

